# Canon Pixma MP280 with wireless print server EpsonNet EU-118



## hparlex (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi guys! 
I have a wireless print server EpsonNet EU-118 that I would like to use for linking a Canon printer Pixma MP280 to my wireless B/G network at home. 
The problem is that this wireless print server EpsonNet EU-118 seems to support only Epson printers. Hence my questions, please: How can I overcome this drawback, is it a way that I can make it work with my Canon printer? What do I need to load to this wireless print server EpsonNet EU-118 to make it work? What is the current limitation, what kind of information is loaded now in the print server that makes it recognize only the Epson printers?
Any help would be greatly apprecaited. Many many thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried it to see if it will work? If so, what error are you getting or what symptoms are you seeing. They are basically just an interface for attaching printers to to network.


----------



## hparlex (Jul 4, 2010)

Dogg said:


> Have you tried it to see if it will work? If so, what error are you getting or what symptoms are you seeing. They are basically just an interface for attaching printers to to network.


Hi Dogg, thank you for the answer. 
Yes, I thought so too about being a simple inteface. But it seems dedicated to the Epson printers only. There is an LED for the usb connection, it is supposed to be green, but it stays red no matter what I do - i.e. unplugged printer or printer connected - I've tried with Samsung 2010 Laser, with HP 6940 Deskjet and with my Canon MP280. The connected usb printer is not sensed at all. Unfortunately I do not know anybody with an Epson printer to test beyond doubt the integrity of this USB interface. 
About connecting the printserver to the network via the ethernet RJ45 port or via wireless seems to work, but I can't be sure until having the printer accepted in the loop. 
In the manual I did not spot the procedure to choose the printer type. I imagine that the information about recognizing and connecting the Epson printers is somewhere in the Epson firmware.
Any idea of a workaround? Thanks again!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Until you can prove it works with an Epson, I'd suspect the unit is faulty. 

With that said, I've not used them. But it is simply a wireless transceiver with a USB output. There is no way that I'm aware of to key it specific to a printer brand. If the port was acknowledging something was connected, and it still wasn't working, then it might be Epson specific. But without showing connectivity on the USB port, it wouldn't appear to be working properly.


----------



## hparlex (Jul 4, 2010)

Dogg said:


> Until you can prove it works with an Epson, I'd suspect the unit is faulty.
> 
> With that said, I've not used them. But it is simply a wireless transceiver with a USB output. There is no way that I'm aware of to key it specific to a printer brand. If the port was acknowledging something was connected, and it still wasn't working, then it might be Epson specific. But without showing connectivity on the USB port, it wouldn't appear to be working properly.


Thanks Dogg, great thinking, it is quite possible that the usb port does not work right. But how can I check if this is the case? I have no experience in identifying defect usb ports, in all my previous cases it was Windows that did the job. Which is not the case here. So any idea, please?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typically it's just a matter of connecting known good devices to the port. There may or may not be an actual piece of test equipment for this, but I've not seen one.


----------

